# Colnago Forks - Worth the $?



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

I just bought a Colnago Drew HX used. It has the Colnago Street fork which is cut a little short for me. 

I think I may end up getting a new fork for the bike but wanted some opinions on what to buy.

I could buy another Colnago street fork for around $125. This fork seems a little heavier than other all carbon models.

I could pick up Alpha Q fork on ebay as well for less than $200 which would be much lighter.

I like the look of the Colnago forks but once you get above the street they demand a pretty high price.

I don't have that much into the frame so I don't want to spend more than $200 on a fork.

Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*colnago forks*

I've just been through this exercise. I have a Dream HP with a Street fork (580 grams) that I was looking to upgrade. Here's what I found out:
1) "Star" or "75" fork is $1000 from a US Authorized Dealer, or $800 incl shipping from Maestro in the UK. Weight is 300-350 grams or so. 
2) Edge Composites makes a highly regarded fork, also @ 350 grams. Readily available for $480.
3) Various Reynolds and Alpha Q forks on e-bay for $150-300. Weights are from 350-500 grams. It should be noted that neither Reynolds or Alpha Q are in the fork business anymore.
4) As you noted the 580 gram Colnago Street fork is available for $100-200 on ebay.

I'm leery of buying a product like a fork on e-bay. If a carbon fork fails it is a catastrophic event. I went with the Edge fork from my local LBS. Essentially half the price of an equivalent full carbon Colnago fork. I special ordered it with a gloss carbon weave finish so it matches the carbon on the rest of the bike. It has the exact same rake (43mm) so handling will be unchanged.


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks JLane. That is helpful. Sounds like a very similar situation.

How do you like your Edge fork?


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*edge fork*

I just installed it a few days ago. This being February in Minnesota I'm not expecting a road test very soon. The fork is very nicely made with carbon dropouts and the install went without a hitch.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Jack - I think the main reason to go with the Colnago fork is to preserve your front-end geometry, which no other fork will do like Colnago's. They're meant to work hand-in-hand to keep you tracking smoothly at speed.

-C


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I like them*

Not sure about the size of your Dream's steerer, 1" or 1.125". I have a Master Olympic that came with a Flash fork, carbon legs and steel steerer. With that particular frame, I'm not fussed about the weight and the fork is vertically compliant but laterally stiff. I also have a Merckx Ex Ti frame for which I ended up buying a used Force (all carbon) fork. It too works really well with the frame. My C40 came with a Star fork which I really like as well. Admitedly buying a carbon fork used can be a crap shoot but I have over 10k miles on the Force in pretty bad conditions, all without any issues. If you have a Colnago frame, it's probably worth looking at a Colnago fork. You can always measure the distance from the fork race seat to the middle of the dropouts and find another fork with the same rake (43mm) and distance which would retain the geometry. 



jackblack said:


> I just bought a Colnago Drew HX used. It has the Colnago Street fork which is cut a little short for me.
> 
> I think I may end up getting a new fork for the bike but wanted some opinions on what to buy.
> 
> ...


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

*Carbon Flash*

Great information, so where does the Carbon flash sit in the line up, has it been replaced by the Star in recent years. 

My second hand MXL came with a Flash, which I assume has the steel steerer.

Ta.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Here's the order*

Star was at the top, all carbon except drop outs.

Force was next, also all carbon except drop outs.

Flash was last, carbon legs and steel steerer.




ozigreg said:


> Great information, so where does the Carbon flash sit in the line up, has it been replaced by the Star in recent years.
> 
> My second hand MXL came with a Flash, which I assume has the steel steerer.
> 
> Ta.


----------



## ozigreg (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for that info.


----------

